# Deepcool GAMMAXX400 Or CM Hyper 212 EVO



## de.das.dude (May 2, 2013)

Deepcool GAMMAXX400 or CM Hyper 212 EVO? both are similarly price, and have similar design.

not fully confident on the CM as there seem to have been complains about the fan wearing out in 6months.







 VS


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 2, 2013)

my evo is doing just fine still  i have the stock fan plus a BitFenix Spectre on it and my 3570K @ 4.2 idles at 38c and load is 55 or so unless im crunching or Prime95, then its 60-63 max


----------



## de.das.dude (May 2, 2013)

my 95W CPU idles at 40C but does hit the 70s on very hot afternoons . that sometimes cause a thermal shutdown. thats why i want to be safe.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 2, 2013)

Well CM is certainly better than deep cool All fans fail eventually, Only the people have one die will ever post about it I've had my bunch of fans running for 5 years plus and they are all fine.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 2, 2013)

its not too much to spend on matching fans for a push/pull config when the stock one dies or at the start.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 9, 2013)

ordered the hyper 212evo 
specially since it got a discount and cut to the deep cool price.

i am assuming that this can be mounted horizontally on an AMD system!


----------



## m1dg3t (May 9, 2013)

Good choice! Should be able to as long as the RAM doesn't get in the way


----------



## de.das.dude (May 9, 2013)

i hate the tall ram sinks. i thought i ordered the low profile one, but i got big ass red vengeance ones 

its gonna be reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal tight if possible at all. prolly have to use the second slot and onward.


----------



## m1dg3t (May 9, 2013)

I'm sure you'll finger something oOt  2nd slot for RAM? Would'nt you loose performance this way?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 9, 2013)

there are two ways to get dual channel.


----------



## m1dg3t (May 9, 2013)

Yes, but i thought when pairing A2 B2 there was a slight performance hit when compared to using A1 B1


----------



## de.das.dude (May 9, 2013)

no clue. the bandwidth is slpwer than the ddr2 OCZ platinum


----------



## natr0n (May 10, 2013)

I like Deepcools products and it looks to be taller for good clearance.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 10, 2013)

too late


----------



## RCoon (May 10, 2013)

According to my file server's HWMonitor, it idles at 24-27 degrees on each of the 6 cores. That's with the CM Hyper 212 EVO with stock fan plus a CM Sickleflow fan I bought for £5. I'll probably replace the stock fan with another one of these, and I'm gonna start overclocking this weekend as it's coming with me to a LAN PARTAAAAAAY!


----------



## de.das.dude (May 10, 2013)

arent those sickle flows 90CFM? the stock xtra flow fans are 93CFM with PWM.

plus i highly doubt the sickle flows do 90CFM. also they have poor static pressure and not suited for sinks 

i find the deepcoole iceblade fans good. they have a good noise to CFM ratio over their RPM range. i'll probably replace mine with them later on.


----------



## RCoon (May 10, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> arent those sickle flows 90CFM? the stock xtra flow fans are 93CFM with PWM.
> 
> plus i highly doubt the sickle flows do 90CFM. also they have poor static pressure and not suited for sinks
> 
> i find the deepcoole iceblade fans good. they have a good noise to CFM ratio over their RPM range. i'll probably replace mine with them later on.



They are silent, and dirt cheap, and add to the already glowing blue case  Plus stock fan has a tendency to die very quickly in most

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Cooler-Master-Hyper-212-EVO-CPU-Cooler-Review/1407/6 - This is fairly useful, at least it was to me.


----------



## m1dg3t (May 12, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> no clue. the bandwidth is slpwer than the ddr2 OCZ platinum



w0t? Are you saying DDR2 is faster than DDR3? Something not right there methinks


----------



## Bo$$ (May 12, 2013)

RCoon said:


> They are silent, and dirt cheap, and add to the already glowing blue case  Plus stock fan has a tendency to die very quickly in most
> 
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Cooler-Master-Hyper-212-EVO-CPU-Cooler-Review/1407/6 - This is fairly useful, at least it was to me.



'coon where did you find that for £5?!!!!!!!!!


----------



## de.das.dude (May 13, 2013)

m1dg3t said:


> w0t? Are you saying DDR2 is faster than DDR3? Something not right there methinks



yup 

Hyper 212EVo working EPIC. using a push pull config.

The fan supplied seems to be missing the LEDs lol.


----------



## RCoon (May 13, 2013)

Bo$$ said:


> 'coon where did you find that for £5?!!!!!!!!!



Amazon UK my friend! Successfully made it through a LAN party weekend on a mild overclock to the 1055t



de.das.dude said:


> yup
> 
> Hyper 212EVo working EPIC. using a push pull config.
> 
> The fan supplied seems to be missing the LEDs lol.



Mine didnt have LED's either, just a plain CM blademaster fan.


----------



## m1dg3t (May 14, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> yup



Your DDR2 must be leaps better then, same/similar speed with tighter timings then the DDR3? Either that or something is wrong  Why would you be using the slower RAM? 



de.das.dude said:


> Hyper 212EVo working EPIC. using a push pull config.
> 
> The fan supplied seems to be missing the LEDs lol.



China. That is all


----------



## NinkobEi (May 14, 2013)

Is it just me or are both of those designs blatant ripoffs of the Xigmatek s1283?


----------



## m1dg3t (May 14, 2013)

1283 is a 3 pipe cooler, the ones listed in the O/P are 4 pipe coolers. Although the resemblance is definately there  IIRC Xigmatek also had a 4 pipe version?

Welcome to the iWorld


----------



## de.das.dude (May 15, 2013)

NinkobEi said:


> Is it just me or are both of those designs blatant ripoffs of the Xigmatek s1283?
> http://www.overclock.net/gallery/data/500/Xig.jpg



they might be rip offs, but the cooler master one works best for the money. i think this even works better than a corsair H40!


----------



## itsakjt (May 18, 2013)

I think I am going to get this one after the exams.
http://www.flipkart.com/deepcool-ic...ZAD2&ref=57db1613-9efc-4f64-93bc-516d8a96a3ce

Copper base. And nickel plated copper heat pipes! Ummmm. 

Any ideas of its performance?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 18, 2013)

performs like the hyper tx3.

better to get the Hyper 212 EVO, same price.

the 212EVO beats a lot of ready made water cooled loops.


----------



## itsakjt (May 18, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> performs like the hyper tx3.
> 
> better to get the Hyper 212 EVO, same price.
> 
> the 212EVO beats a lot of ready made water cooled loops.



Ok cool.  Can you tell me the feedback? I mean how many RAM slots is it blocking. And I saw your CPU is loaded at 41 degree C. But mine being a 125W chip and heavily overclocked, will I be able to keep temps under 60 at say 3.9 GHz? Please note that my NB is also highly overclocked at 2.83 GHz.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 18, 2013)

none of my RAM slots are blocked. but it depends on the motherboard.

its very very tall though. almost touches the side panel. about 10-15mm left.

check out frosty PC chart comparison. google it.


----------



## itsakjt (May 18, 2013)

Ok. Another thing. What is the width of your cabinet measured in centimetres?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 18, 2013)

doesnt matter. you need to consider the amount of space given behind for wiring, the motherboard stand off height.

width is 206mm
http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/109-guardian-921-rb-case

i think i will be getting some deepcool fans for after this for the whole case. 

deep cool fans have good noise to airflow ratio. better than CM xtraflo at low rpm.


----------



## itsakjt (May 18, 2013)

Hmm. And yes, some other questions too. Will the cooler allow me to remove the crap AMD retention bracket? I want to get rid of it. I mean how is the the cooler installed in case of AMD AM 3?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 18, 2013)

just like in intel. you will need to remove the retention brackets.

takes about an hour or two to install it.

amd retention bracket is a smart idea. intel retention system is bullshit.

you will need to take the motherboard out as well.


and i had a socket head set racheting screwdriver, without it it would have taken me even longer.
they do give you a socket head, but its non magnetic so it will fall off the screwdriver.


buy only if you have over 170mm clearance over the mobo backplate.


----------



## d1nky (May 18, 2013)

ive tested mine with two fans (high performance push/ quiet edition pull)

ran prime for about an hour max temp 39*c, ambients normal (british) room temps. all settings locked/stock, thermal throttle off. PK3 for thermal compound. 

im impressed.


----------



## Nordic (May 18, 2013)

I was looking at these on newegg the other day. The deepcool was $20 while the CM was $25 after rebate. Both so cheap, but I personally was thinking that I would go with the deep cool just because its even cheaper.


----------



## itsakjt (May 18, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> just like in intel. you will need to remove the retention brackets.
> 
> takes about an hour or two to install it.
> 
> ...



Awesome.  I just watched an Youtube video also regarding the installation of this in an AMD system. Should be easy. 
And yes, AMDs retention is good but I personally like Intel ones more. They are without any bracket for which it looks tidier. Also their stock coolers may be bad but the design is good. They have got omni-directional airflow which cools other passively cooled components also such as the NB and the VRM and trust me, it does it. I have seen it. Agreed that installing the stock cooler is a pain in the a*s but once done correctly, the results are invaluable. At a time, their were a lot of posts also regarding overheating chipset or VRM after installing aftermarket cooler on Intel LGA 775 platforms. 
On the other hand, AMDs retention is smart and simple, easy to install stock cooler. But what if the stock cooler is extremely lapped? Obviously, it will reduce a good amount of the contact area since when you are pushing down the lever, the cooler gets lifted up of the CPU thus reducing contact. The same case as encountered while de-lidding AMD CPUs.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 18, 2013)

you have omnidirectional with amd's brackets too. the hyper t4 is omni with the amd retention system.


----------



## itsakjt (May 18, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> you have omnidirectional with amd's brackets too. the hyper t4 is omni with the amd retention system.



Hmm. Personal choices. 
Anyways I just stumbled upon this!

http://svgtech.net/product/aoc-120-st/

This looks freaking awesome! Indian brand! Doing good I think. What you say? Should I take it?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 18, 2013)

i know(used to) the owner of that company. bad rep. bad aftersales. but cheap stuff. i think he went out of business. was banned from some indian forums and such.

the products were really good though. he bough from the same OEMs who make corsair's products.

dont know their story now.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 18, 2013)

james888 said:


> I was looking at these on newegg the other day. The deepcool was $20 while the CM was $25 after rebate. Both so cheap, but I personally was thinking that I would go with the deep cool just because its even cheaper.



believe me its worth the 5$


----------



## Nordic (May 18, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> believe me its worth the 5$



I don't see how. Both nearly identical heatsinks. Does it come down to the stock fan?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 18, 2013)

both are NEARLY identical. thats it. there is a large chunk of fins missing at the lower most effective area in the deepcool. they say its for RAM clearance, but it becomes useless as soon as you slap on a fan  the fins are missing from the region closest to the heatsource, so its less effective. also the quality of the heatpipes must be different.
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2696&page=4


> Coolermaster	Hyper 212 Evo	high	12.8
> DeepCool	Gammaxx 400	high	15.2


 which is just 0.2C more than a corsair H80!! a H80!!

here i got the EVO for <20$, how come you are from the US and yet are paying more for it XD


----------



## Nordic (May 19, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> both are NEARLY identical. thats it. there is a large chunk of fins missing at the lower most effective area in the deepcool. they say its for RAM clearance, but it becomes useless as soon as you slap on a fan  the fins are missing from the region closest to the heatsource, so its less effective. also the quality of the heatpipes must be different.
> http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2696&page=4
> which is just 0.2C more than a corsair H80!! a H80!!
> 
> here i got the EVO for <20$, how come you are from the US and yet are paying more for it XD



Since i quoted that price of $25 after rebate, it went up to $36.
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Contin...

The xigmatech gaia looks really close too.
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233082


----------



## OneMoar (May 19, 2013)

oil the fans every 3 months and it will be fine those sleeve bearings don't like to be dry


----------



## de.das.dude (May 19, 2013)

james888 said:


> Since i quoted that price of $25 after rebate, it went up to $36.
> COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Contin...
> 
> The xigmatech gaia looks really close too.
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233082



ohh yeah... my bad, its actually 40$ here. still a bargain 
i mean look at it! 5/5eggs!
its as good as the H80!


----------



## de.das.dude (May 19, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> oil the fans every 3 months and it will be fine those sleeve bearings don't like to be dry



you know i like sleeve bearings(fluid bearing). they are serviceable. hate ball bearings, they are noisy as hell as soon as they get a little old.
also these are made in china, so the quality of bearings shouldnt  really be good.

serviceable parts FTW! 

i hate my nzxt fans, they cant be opened up.


----------



## Nordic (May 19, 2013)

vs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6 heatpipes vs 8 heatpipes


----------



## de.das.dude (May 19, 2013)

i see 3.

why not look at reviews?

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2696&page=4

the CM hyper 212 will beat it with 3C difference.


4 heatpipe will always beat 3 heatpipe. also the Hyper 212 is a proven cooler. its a legend
also i like the extraflow fans. their smooth blades dont collect much dust.


----------



## ibay190 (Jun 8, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> Deepcool GAMMAXX400 or CM Hyper 212 EVO? both are similarly price, and have similar design.
> 
> not fully confident on the CM as there seem to have been complains about the fan wearing out in 6months.



i suggest you get *CM hyper 212X*, newer version with better fan, my gskill ripjaws have no issue, even i use m-atx mobo, single fan , but performance better than evo turbo edition (dual fan)

here's the CM link : http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/hyper-212x.html

Here's mine











Slimer than hyper 212 Plus and evo.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 8, 2013)

ive bought it more than a month ago. follow posts.


----------



## ibay190 (Jun 8, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> ive bought it more than a month ago. follow posts.



Great..!! how the temp??


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 8, 2013)

max at full load =  ambient + 15C


----------



## ibay190 (Jun 8, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> max at full load =  ambient + 15C



great, i would happy to see screenshoot


----------



## cdawall (Jun 8, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i see 3.
> 
> why not look at reviews?
> 
> ...



I raise your 4 heatpipes to 10 heatpipes and a TEC!

http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/v10.html


----------



## ibay190 (Jun 8, 2013)

cdawall said:


> I raise your 4 heatpipes to 10 heatpipes and a TEC!
> 
> http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/v10.html



it's monster heatsink.. looking forward for the review


----------



## cdawall (Jun 8, 2013)

ibay190 said:


> it's monster heatsink.. looking forward for the review



LOL I have had one for like 3 years now it now has a 96w TEC in it and cools quite well.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 8, 2013)

ibay190 said:


> great, i would happy to see screenshoot



check the your pc atm thread.


----------



## magicpoison (Sep 18, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> just like in intel. you will need to remove the retention brackets.
> 
> takes about an hour or two to install it.
> 
> ...





i need help was going through this post and i want to know is do u have nzxt guardian 921rb + 212x ? i mean that cooler fits in that cabinet ??? 


i have Fx8320 + m5a97 EVO R2.0 + MSI 7870 TwinFrozr iii +  seasonic s12 620 (buying tomorrow) + 212x (will be buying soon) so i need a cabinet with transparent side panel and that should hold all those components, i'm worried about cpu cooler so wanted to know if that cabinet can be paired with 212x cooler or it won't fit :/ or as an indian can u suggest me cabinet with transparent side panel and can be paired with 212x ? thanks.

i had cx500v2 PSU but it died yesterday so buying new psu and cabinet tomorrow budget is around 10k for both so let's say 5k around for cabinet Thanks.


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 18, 2014)

magicpoison said:


> or as an indian


Gotta love translators.
Most mid tower cases will allow a 212 cooler.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 19, 2014)

magicpoison said:


> i need help was going through this post and i want to know is do u have nzxt guardian 921rb + 212x ? i mean that cooler fits in that cabinet ???
> 
> 
> i have Fx8320 + m5a97 EVO R2.0 + MSI 7870 TwinFrozr iii +  seasonic s12 620 (buying tomorrow) + 212x (will be buying soon) so i need a cabinet with transparent side panel and that should hold all those components, i'm worried about cpu cooler so wanted to know if that cabinet can be paired with 212x cooler or it won't fit :/ or as an indian can u suggest me cabinet with transparent side panel and can be paired with 212x ? thanks.
> ...


Yes


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi..CM products are great....I have the hyper TX3 Evo (Little brother of hyper 212), running great for more than 8 months...Fans are as silent as they can be..the case is a CM Elite 310 (now discontinued,i think), The hyper 212+ will fit in a CM Elite 311 (current model). Buy the one with the transparent side panel.
I have an AMD FX 8350 by the way...Temps are 40-42 C on idle with 57-59 on load without the air conditioner running..
I avoid gaming in the afternoon.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Sep 19, 2014)

some pics..
CM Hyper TX3 evo inside CM Elite 310..
Definitely more clearance for hyper 212+.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 27, 2014)

I was running a hyper 212+ on my sig 8350 rig. Promptly removed it for a h100. The hyper 212 sadley didn't do the job for me. Temps hung around mid 50's under load. To hot for a 24/7 crunching rig.Now it stays at a nice 40 c under full load.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 27, 2014)

the hyper 212 is only good for that much. minbe too hangs around 48C ish underload.


----------



## magicpoison (Sep 29, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> the hyper 212 is only good for that much. minbe too hangs around 48C ish underload.



i have fx8320 + m5a97 evo r.20 + 4x2gb ram sticks + seasonic s12ii 620W psu + cm haf 912 combat windowed 

currently 50c is idle and on load it reaches 70C so i underclocked it (2.4ghz) and now it goes as high as 61-62C i don't want to keep it Underclocked so i'm thinking to buy cooler so which will u suggest 212x or Seidon 120v or Seidon 120m ?


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Oct 16, 2014)

definitely not the 212x....better to go for water cooling....see if your PSU can handle it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 16, 2014)

magicpoison said:


> i have fx8320 + m5a97 evo r.20 + 4x2gb ram sticks + seasonic s12ii 620W psu + cm haf 912 combat windowed
> 
> currently 50c is idle and on load it reaches 70C so i underclocked it (2.4ghz) and now it goes as high as 61-62C i don't want to keep it Underclocked so i'm thinking to buy cooler so which will u suggest 212x or Seidon 120v or Seidon 120m ?


212 definitely. it matches a corsair H80 if you can pair the cm with good fans. i am using deep cool ice blades.

55c is max for me. idles at room temperature what ever that might be.


----------

